# Cleaning Painted Metal Surface, For Vinyl Deacals



## Rmatheson (Jul 12, 2006)

Just wondering what is the best cleaner for painted metal surfaces. 

My prob is I was using Simple Green Cleaner on a painted metal suface and then putting on my vinyl deacal and all done you would think! It would start to come up and i just dont know why is there something in the cleaner? Can some one please help me??


----------



## Rmatheson (Jul 12, 2006)

Rmatheson said:


> Just wondering what is the best cleaner for painted metal surfaces.
> 
> My prob is I was using Simple Green Cleaner on a painted metal suface and then putting on my vinyl deacal and all done you would think! It would start to come up and i just dont know why is there something in the cleaner? Can some one please help me??


Heres the surface picture.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Only use Simple Green if you can flush the surface with clean water.....Simple Green penetrates the painted surface....so unless you rinse it well the de-greasing qualities transfer to your vinyl adhesive and the decal falls off....a better solution is water/amonia/ and iposorbal alcohol....it cleans and evaporates immediately leaving a great surface for decals.


----------



## Carmigirl (Jun 18, 2011)

I've used alcohol for 30 years. It's never let me down!


----------



## smsricky (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes i use Alcohol it seems to work just fine.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

ammonia free window clear to prep the surface and then iso alcohol to finish clean it before applying any graphic.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

BTW - Ronnie - how ya been brother?! I heard you had been out for a bit. Hope all is good.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

We also use alcohol to clean the surface, we try to use 90% which can be had at any drug store, the 70% works ok but requires more effort if your trying to remove any old vinyl adhesive.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rmatheson (Jul 12, 2006)

Thank you i will try Alcohol


----------

